# Who is in the South????



## jog

Following recent threads relating to the South West and South East, who else is in Central Southern England?

Me? [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

I be a country bumpkin from the New Forest, which is just outside of Southampton for you modern city types. ooh ahr.


----------



## R6B TT

Blimey that means you are on TTotals doorstep!


----------



## jog

Dont all rush at once! :-/


----------



## SKG

Well dunno if I count, but I'm in Trowbridge for my sins ;D

Steve G


----------



## markebears

Bournemouth! 8)


----------



## Guest

Hi, in lymington, HANTS ! do you know of a local freindly Non Audi dealer that can look at the TT, I am fed up with the 'dont know replace the biggest part' ! told needed new dash replaced 2nd hand part(from scrap) still same problem Audi say the replacement part must have had the same problem, Cant believe that ! any ideas


----------



## TTotal

Used to be Lymington ...long story : Now Swanwick/Bursledon/Locks Heath 8)


----------



## TTotal

> Blimey that means you are on TTotals doorstep!


4 years ago Rob !Now 35 miles East of there .


----------



## andyc

Waterlooville, North of Portsmouth


----------



## TTotal

> Bournemouth! 8)


Hows Mark then ? Try and get to the next Hants meet old feller ! 8)


----------



## markebears

Will try my best, was away on the 11th and knew it for some time so didn't even say that I maybe would attend.

Now the nights are drawing out and the weather is looking better, think that a good burn will do me good.

Any ideas on who is organising the next solentteers meetting and what the date is?

Would be great to meet up with the usual crowd again and catch up! Â 8)


----------



## jedstter

Whiteley, Hamsphire, 20 mins from the Forest !


----------



## TTotal

Whiteley......Thats Jct 9 M27 and about 3 minutes from my place!


----------



## jog

Checkout the latest SolenTTeers Meet in the Events section. :


----------



## mighTy Tee

> Whiteley......Thats Jct 9 M27 and about 3 minutes from my place!


And less than 10 from mine....


----------



## jog

I ask again.


----------



## TThrill

Hi

Does North West Wiltshire count as south? Anyone else from this neck of the woods?

What ever happened to the South West thread?

When the weather's better may might venture down to one of your solenTTeers meets.


----------



## jog

See details of next SolenTTeers meet. All welcome :lol:


----------



## davie

I'm in Hove


----------



## kharling

Eastbourne.


----------



## Bryn

i'm in worthing on the south coast


----------



## HOMER

Hi, just joined TTOC from Blandford, Dorset
let me know when & where next meet .


----------



## jog

Bryn, Kharling and Davie,
Why dont you guys get together and come meet with us 7th Aril.
See SolenTTeers April meet.
Regard
Jog


----------



## boggie

I'm in Middlesex - would be up for a meet if not too far


----------



## jog

Boggie, you have pm


----------



## TTotal

Keep em coming mate ! We could be on for the biggest local meet !

Thats an idea....... :idea:

jog, why not ? :wink:


----------



## Bryn

jog said:


> Bryn, Kharling and Davie,
> Why dont you guys get together and come meet with us 7th Aril.
> See SolenTTeers April meet.


I'm up for it.... how about u 2?

Bryn


----------



## jog

Hope you can all come.
From now on can you please reply any relevant communication to the SolenTTeers April meet thread in the Events section. It just makes it easier to work out who will be there.
Thanks Chaps
Jog


----------



## jog

Bryn said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bryn, Kharling and Davie,
> Why dont you guys get together and come meet with us 7th Aril.
> See SolenTTeers April meet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for it.... how about u 2?
> 
> Bryn
Click to expand...

Any news???


----------



## happy days

I`m in rustington west sussex,but only for another two weeks then relocating to newark in the midlands.


----------



## kharling

jog said:


> Bryn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bryn, Kharling and Davie,
> Why dont you guys get together and come meet with us 7th Aril.
> See SolenTTeers April meet.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for it.... how about u 2?
> 
> Bryn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any news???
Click to expand...

Sorry guys, only just piced up on this again. Travelling a lot lately.

How did the meet go?


----------



## toonbroon

Newbury for me, feels like the countryside for a boy from Newcastle! :lol:


----------



## jog

toonbroon said:


> Newbury for me, feels like the countryside for a boy from Newcastle! :lol:


Not too far to come for the SolenTTeers Meet then.

I got my car from Ridgeway Audi in Newbury - V good service


----------



## toonbroon

Don't really know too many places down here, even though I have been here for nearly 2 years. Can you give me details of where you guys meet?

Was a member of the old TTOC when I had my 225 in Germany but never went to any meets. Now that I have both a TT back after 18 months and happily repatriated would be quite nice to do a meet.


----------



## jog

toonbroon said:


> Don't really know too many places down here, even though I have been here for nearly 2 years. Can you give me details of where you guys meet?
> 
> Was a member of the old TTOC when I had my 225 in Germany but never went to any meets. Now that I have both a TT back after 18 months and happily repatriated would be quite nice to do a meet.


Hi Toonbroon
Check out the SolenTTeers May meet in the Events section. We are planning a "loop" cruise from Southampton -Winchester-Salisbury-Ringwood and back to Southampton again. If you come down the A34 to Winchester, we could pick you up there. We are expecting atleast 10 TTs although the numbers seem to be growing so could be more.
Please post reply relating to the meet in the events section under SolenTTeers May Meet.
Cheers and hope to see you soon.
PS My Farther-in-law is a Geordie and I have picked up some of the Lingo


----------



## jog

There must be more than this.
Hello :!:


----------



## digimeisTTer

Poole - by the Seaside!!! 8)


----------



## wilbur101

Winchester, Hampshire


----------



## markebears

Hi Wilbur101 and welcome. You planing on joining us on Sunday? Please look at the following thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=27109

Hope to see you there!

Mark 8)


----------



## mighTy Tee

markebears said:


> Hi Wilbur101 and welcome. You planing on joining us on Sunday? Please look at the following thread:
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=27109
> 
> Hope to see you there!
> 
> Mark 8)


Mark - Wilbur101 is part of the Saturday crowd, why aren't you?? :wink:

See you Sunday - Richard


----------



## JayGemson

Farnborough, Hampshire.

Shame I didn't see you at Quay for your Car, Jog. As soon as we got there everyone just became diluted into the general public!


----------



## Blade_76

Hi

I am not a full member yet, but I will be shortly!

I am in North Hampshire, prefer not to say where, heard bad stories off previous cars owners club web site! :evil:

Do you guys meet up regularly then? Would be interested in coming along for a chat etc.. 8)


----------



## jog

Blade_76 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not a full member yet, but I will be shortly!
> 
> I am in North Hampshire, prefer not to say where, heard bad stories off previous cars owners club web site! :evil:
> 
> Do you guys meet up regularly then? Would be interested in coming along for a chat etc.. 8)


Hi Blade,
I am the regional rep for North Hampshire. We are quite an active group with regards to meets and cruises. We tend to meet up once a month - usually a Wednesday or Thursday evening. Keep an eye on the events section of the forum. We are nicknamed the "SolenTTeers" and I think we are a very friendly bunch.
The next published event is the "No rice" event which is not organised by us. It is a gathering of lots of "Non jap" cars. The event is held on the 8th of September in Guildford and a few of us are going up so if you want to join us, post in the relevant section.

With regards to our own events, we normally meet at a pub, cruise a bit and then back to another pub to chat and compare "mods".

As a reminder, I tend to PM local members to remind them of forth comming events. You do not need to be a member of the TTOC to come along. It does not have to be a 225 or V6, it does not need to be modded. All we ask is that people who come along have a similar interest in TTs - what ever model or engine size.

If you know any other owner, please tell them about the local meets - the more the merrier.

Regards

Jog


----------



## jog

Blade_76 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am not a full member yet, but I will be shortly!
> 
> I am in North Hampshire, prefer not to say where, heard bad stories off previous cars owners club web site! :evil:
> 
> Do you guys meet up regularly then? Would be interested in coming along for a chat etc.. 8)


Hi Blade,
I am the regional rep for North Hampshire. We are quite an active group with regards to meets and cruises. We tend to meet up once a month - usually a Wednesday or Thursday evening. Keep an eye on the events section of the forum. We are nicknamed the "SolenTTeers" and I think we are a very friendly bunch.
The next published event is the "No rice" event which is not organised by us. It is a gathering of lots of "Non jap" cars. The event is held on the 8th of September in Guildford and a few of us are going up so if you want to join us, post in the relevant section.

With regards to our own events, we normally meet at a pub, cruise a bit and then back to another pub to chat and compare "mods".

As a reminder, I tend to PM local members to remind them of forth comming events. You do not need to be a member of the TTOC to come along. It does not have to be a 225 or V6, it does not need to be modded. All we ask is that people who come along have a similar interest in TTs - what ever model or engine size.

If you know any other owner, please tell them about the local meets - the more the merrier.

Regards

Jog


----------



## TTotal

There's an echo in here ...


----------



## jog

TTotal said:


> There's an echo in here ...


Wow, how did I do that  

How are you John?


----------



## TTotal

Hi mate, great thanks apart from having to pull out of the No Rice run next Weds....... boat show stand work


----------



## jog

TTotal said:


> Hi mate, great thanks apart from having to pull out of the No Rice run next Weds....... boat show stand work


I dont think I will be making it either. just agreed to attend a meeting in St Austell on Wednesday afternoon :? .

We will come and say hello when we come down to the Boat Show [smiley=thumbsup.gif].

Have you seen my posts re Snooper.

Jog


----------



## TTotal

Mark just noticed that you have a S6R neo, I have just got on here and would like to see how you installed it...

Did you stick the laser detector in the grill or on the dash ? Are you happy with it ?

I am gonna install this weekend God willing unless I chicken out ....it looks complicated!


----------



## jog

TTotal said:


> Mark just noticed that you have a S6R neo, I have just got on here and would like to see how you installed it...
> 
> Did you stick the laser detector in the grill or on the dash ? Are you happy with it ?
> 
> I am gonna install this weekend God willing unless I chicken out ....it looks complicated!


See my posts in your snooper thread.

Happy to help if you want it.


----------



## Blade_76

Hi Guys

Would love to tag along to Guildford, but I am a night worker, so i cant do week nights! :x

I will be up for some weekend jaunts though, so if I can be adde to the pm list that would be cool!

Cheers

Nick


----------



## vlastan

You guys live so south...it is like living in France.


----------



## TTotal

ÃŠtes-vous aliÃ©nÃ© mon ami ?


----------



## jog

See events section for next meet - September 23rd.


----------



## jog

Our pre-xmas meet is Wednesday 15th December, Please let me know if anyone wants to come.
The details are posted within the Events section or just contact me  .


----------



## foggy92

...............but I'm in B'mouth. Had my TT six months, just got TTOC membership for a present. Used to live in XChurch, now live on outskirts of B'mouth and work in Dorchester.


----------



## TTotal

Hi Foggy, hope to meet up sometime !
Welcome .


----------



## jog

Bump
The solenTTeer meets are starting up again so I thought i would re generate this thread for others to add to.
Keep an eye on the Events section for details.
Thanks
Jog


----------

